# port O connor overniter, ajs and blackfin tuna



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

:brew: have room for one or two more. 
We are going to leave sat. from port O connor around noon and be back sunday afternoon. We will be fishing around falcon and east breaks. 
if you want to go give me a call 254 482 0088 :brew:


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey there buddy!
What do you think the conditions are gonna be like? Have an approx cost per person?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

be a little rough on the way out, but after midnight should settle down and sunday looks good. cost im guessing prolly 200


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Char,
How'd you guys do?


----------

